# Hi everyone XD



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

I havent been here for a long time but, can someone help me with this thing that has clung onto my betta fish?

My betta has this white stringy thing attached to him, well i have a pic of it anyways. You cannot see it with camerea so u have to c it with ur naked eye. But i have a pic of what it exatcly looks like that i found in the internet. Instead its only 1-2 strands and is not bushy like this. It is not hair algae becuz i have a java fern in it and it doesnt have any algae on it.

My betta's fin has also almost-like been rotting. But when it rots, it grow right back...weird huh? I have a pic of him too. Its been doin this for a while now too. But to be really positive and to make sure about this, i want to ask u guys about it.

No, the strands of the white hair thingy are not connected to the rotting part of the fin. It at least an inch above the rotting area. 

Here is some pix of him. 
NOTE: Dont mistake the patterns of the tail fin as the fin rot, its his natural pattern. But the little "delta" or "curve" u c is what im talking about in the pic. Also the little hole is NOT a hole, its a transparent part of his fin, which he has had ever since.










































some pics of his fin rot. Best quality i can only get srry.

This is how the stingy thing looks like. 

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z129/biones/fillet/IMG_0784.jpg

I actually got it from another forum on another website, but the photographer took it about 3 years ago. i doubt i'll get an answer for him. all he said was that he used "bacterial med".

Tank statuses:
-2.5g
-unfiltered, but with a java fern and a baby java fern
-heated
-hes alone
-1 fake plant and a plastic pot for his house (which he never uses)
-marble gravel
-VERY low lighting on background
-the water is very clear with no signs of poop seen, even if i water chage

Water parameters:
-General hardness=120
-Carbonate hardness=120-180
-PH=7-7.5
-nitrite/nitrate=0
-temp=81 f (hate ick)
-ammonia=unkown, i only had enough money to buy the API 5 in 1 test strips srry and i only go to pet store 1 time in 2 months

Betta's behavior:
-Just like since he was bought 4 months ago,
-active, swims aorund lookin for food
-gets all crazy when i put hand near his tank XD does his food begging dance
-No clamped dorsal fins
-ever since 2 weeks ago, when i showed his reflection, he doesnt flare...instead he truns all gray and ugly and stressed out on me, i guess its just his personality to be scared of himself now (sigh i wont get to see his beauty anymore)

Food:
-aqueon betta food pellets daily (2 pellets)
-freeze-dried blood worms (always cutted and presoaked) every wednesday
-i am going to buy peas soon
-one day=no food

So what to do, what to buy? Thank you very much!

And sorry for the long post, even though if its long, i hope a lot of people will help XD

EDIT:
-50% water change every week
-no white outline on his fin rot, it already seems like it growing again
-no sharp edges anywhere in tank


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

oh and water change once a week, 50%


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanx for everyone for not answering. I've been patient and checking this post everyday but since then until today no one answered. His condition is a lot worse. I guess with no hope I will try my best to make him live the rest of his life as happily as he can.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just now saw this post, sorry no one has gotten with you. For the fin rot my guess is hes a tail biter 

As for the white thing, im not sure what it could be because I cant see a clear pic of him with it on. It could be fungal bacterial or parasitic. Does he try to knock it off?


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I just now saw this post, sorry no one has gotten with you. For the fin rot my guess is hes a tail biter
> 
> As for the white thing, im not sure what it could be because I cant see a clear pic of him with it on. It could be fungal bacterial or parasitic. Does he try to knock it off?


Thank you and no he does not try to knock it off. His condition now is that the stringy thing is gone now and the area where that stringy thing was, now his fin is rotted from there. The white string thing is gone too after careful observation. There is also an unknown thing on the surface of the water. It covers the whole surface of the water, but when i touch the surface of the water its like goo covering the surface then it forms into flakes then falls into the water when touched.

And i was wondering, can you use aquarium salt on unfiltered tanks? Yes, i plan to use it on him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would nix the salt, he doesnt need it. Whats his water temp? How big is his tank? does he have toys? The stuff on the surface is a film, though its pretty harmless if it gets too think he wont be able to breathe. The easiest thing to do is to have him a filter with a little surface movement. You can get him a sponge filter, then using a control valve keep it low enough it doesnt hinder his swimming but high enough to move the surface. On the tail biting issue, he is bored. Try giving him a ping pong ball(washed well of course) and see if he bops it around. Take to hatching live BBS or get him some type of live foods, something he can hunt down every so often. Hes still got his wild instincts so let him use em.


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I would nix the salt, he doesnt need it. Whats his water temp? How big is his tank? does he have toys? The stuff on the surface is a film, though its pretty harmless if it gets too think he wont be able to breathe. The easiest thing to do is to have him a filter with a little surface movement. You can get him a sponge filter, then using a control valve keep it low enough it doesnt hinder his swimming but high enough to move the surface. On the tail biting issue, he is bored. Try giving him a ping pong ball(washed well of course) and see if he bops it around. Take to hatching live BBS or get him some type of live foods, something he can hunt down every so often. Hes still got his wild instincts so let him use em.


A ping pong ball? D: lol i think imma try something like that i never knew they were so playful lol. XP and no he does not bite his own tail. It is a 2.5 gallon. Hmm...i will find out a way to get some water movement into his tank then. Thanx! XD And i will try some live food this time > but cant much since its winter...or ican try some nasty moths >XD ty again


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

lol ive been here for 2 years now XP


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol! 

Are you sure hes not a tail biter? The edges look ragged, which is a sign of it. You would notice regrowth on it since its healthy fin and not diseased. Most do it when the tails are either too heavy to carry comfortably, its so long they think its another fish, or because of boredom and theres nothing better to do. Hard to catch them in the act too. You will notice he is biting at it if he turns tight circles.


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Are you sure hes not a tail biter? The edges look ragged, which is a sign of it. You would notice regrowth on it since its healthy fin and not diseased. Most do it when the tails are either too heavy to carry comfortably, its so long they think its another fish, or because of boredom and theres nothing better to do. Hard to catch them in the act too. You will notice he is biting at it if he turns tight circles.


Wow, knowing your a betta pro lol, i have never even heard of that :/ everytime when i c him, he only goes up to the tank and begs for food, no other behavior. And no he does not turn tight circles, maybe the big part there is a tear he made from it. Wow, that wa s alot of help, thank you very much.

He is a "weak" betta too, back then he would always flare at his own reflection, ever since the end of october, he would rathar stress out and get all ugly colored when he sees his reflection now.

Maybe i will start giving him his natural instincts, like ur ping ball idea, and giving him live food. Thanx a lot again 

But i do not really know if his flaring problem goes with y hes like this. is it?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

sholi said:


> lol ive been here for 2 years now XP


2 years without a welcome??? im really sorry that happened, thats unbeleivable.

Ive been gone about that long, but im back now  so Welcome!!!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

JIM said:


> 2 years without a welcome??? im really sorry that happened, thats unbeleivable.
> 
> Ive been gone about that long, but im back now  so Welcome!!!!!


Actually this person has only been here since july 2011. Never made an intro post but has been welcomed in other threads. So it isn't off base like you think.


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

D: i always forget about the welcome posts! D'X im sorry i will make one  Yes, thank you for the welcomes


----------

